# Heat issue in my flower closet



## load3dic3 (Jul 6, 2014)

Hey everyone, its been a few years since I've grown and this time I have two separate spaces, I have a veg tent which is 3ft w x 2ft L x 5.3ft H, which I have a 400 watt mh in that.  My flower room is my concern, its 1.1ft w x 6ft L x 5.5ft H. I have a 4 in passive intake going to the crawl space, I'm running a 600 watt hps in a coolable hood and a 6in hydrofarm inline fan running out of the closet and it connects to my veg tent exhaust which goes out the window.  My problem is that the heat has gotten up to 91 f, and low of 77f (lights off) i was thinking maybe putting a lil booster fan on the intake or just cutting one or two more passive intakes. any help, suggestions,  would be greatly appreciated! ThxThx


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 6, 2014)

What are the cfms of your Hydrofarm fan?  Is it a centrifuge type exhaust fan?

I am thinking that the flowering room needs to be exhausted by itself.  I think that it being connected to the veg space exhaust (how large is that exhaust fan?) is inhibiting the Hydrofarm fan.  I have a 1000W that I can cool just fine with 2 passive intakes from the crawl space and a 448 cfm Vortex.  Running your lights at night will help with heat problems.


----------



## jingo (Jul 6, 2014)

Is portable a/c a financial option? You have a lot of heat to deal with. Maybe window a/c in the room with closet and intake your flower room air from that room. That's what I do and I'm getting 80s when it's high 90s outside.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 6, 2014)

How do you have the 2 exhausts connected?


----------



## load3dic3 (Jul 6, 2014)

The cfms for the fan in the flower room is 400 cfms and all I know is that it said active air inline fan. The veg fan is a hurricane 4in with 171 cfms, but I only have the exhaust from flower going into the veg exhaust right before it goes out the window... Im probably gonna have to make another 4in passive intake in the closet. Should I put the second intake next to the first or on opposite sides? And right now I really can't afford a portable AC right now.


----------



## DrFever (Jul 6, 2014)

yes   its better to put the intake vents  on one side of your tent  and exhaust on other side      intake passive vents  should be low   and  exhaust   vents   high   as heat rises   try to  get  the intake exhaust    in middle of tent  below  lights and  slightly above   plants   so even if  temps are  high    the area  between lights and  plants   temps will exhaust  first  giving  canvas area   faster cooling and air movement


----------



## load3dic3 (Jul 7, 2014)

Pics of the flower closet and exhaust setup 

View attachment 20140706_163708.jpg


View attachment 20140706_123315.jpg


View attachment 20140706_123331.jpg


View attachment 20140706_123247.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 7, 2014)

Without any baffles, This is my guess at what is happening:  I believe that the larger is ending up blowing in both directions--out the window and backwards toward the veggy space--the force of the fan from the vegging space fighting against the larger exhaust ends up resulting in loss of power from the larger fan and is keep all the hot air from going out the window.  I would disconnect the vegging ducting (seal the tee well where you take the veggy ducting off so you have no air loss) and see how your exhaust fan does without the veggy ventilation being tied to it.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jul 7, 2014)

replace your ducting with insulated. 

1 fan per light. 1 outlet per fan. Dont run them in-line.

wall mount or bigger, those tiny fans wont cut it. 

77 deg is 1 deg below your highest optimal temp. pull cold air from elsewhere.

Swap the 400w in veg for flouros. problem solved. if your flower room is tiny, you dont need big plants under hid lightning.


----------



## jingo (Jul 7, 2014)

The Effen Gee said:


> replace your ducting with insulated.
> 
> 1 fan per light. 1 outlet per fan. Dont run them in-line.
> 
> ...



You said everything I would have, tiny flower room!


----------



## BobBuckman (Jul 8, 2014)

I am having nothing but heat issues with the SolarStorm 800 and my 4x4 tent. Wanting to follow this thread.  thx!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 9, 2014)

*Bob:* Are you ventilating your space? Lights generate heat and the plants use up the available CO2 around them. Proper ventilation removes this heat and allows you to pull fresh, cooler air that is CO2 replenished back into the space.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 9, 2014)

How do i break it to Mr rb that he needs a hole in his shed floor. I gotta have some fresh air in there now. It is 93 in the shed and 105 outside.  I just flipped today, before now i had the doors wide open at night. can't do that. ..... Summer is a hard time for indoor.


----------



## jingo (Jul 9, 2014)

Funny rb I'm going to cut another vent in my room, it's 105 here today and I swear I heard 120 this weekend on the radio.


----------



## BobBuckman (Jul 10, 2014)

venting.. 
the main fan out is venting into the room..  a little worried about venting out the window as I have LEO directly behind me, and to one of the sides.. and they are DH's...  

Thought about venting into the attic but read somewhere that it isn't good for the attic??

Tonight I spliced into central ac so will see how that goes.

This is my 2nd time.. 1st time all was great but there was snow outside.  Now scorching...




Hushpuppy said:


> *Bob:* Are you ventilating your space? Lights generate heat and the plants use up the available CO2 around them. Proper ventilation removes this heat and allows you to pull fresh, cooler air that is CO2 replenished back into the space.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 10, 2014)

I vented into the attic for years. Even have an attic fan to blow it out of the attic... It worked. My driveway always smelled like pot though.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 15, 2014)

There are 2 keys for venting. One is to be able to remove the old heated air from the grow area, and 2 is to pull in "fresh, cool" air to the grow area. If there are people and/or pets that are continuing to produce CO2 within your house, and you house is kept at a decent temp (mid 70s) then you can vent into the other parts of the house and then draw back in ffrom the house. But you don't want to vent into the same room from which you are drawing your "fresh air". I would either set up within the attic, a connection to another part of the house so that you can vent away from the room where the grow is currently (so that it pulls fresh air through the house that is cooler), or filter the exhaust air and blow into the attic, making sure that the air will exhaust from the attic properly so that moisture doesn't build up. But then also draw in air from outside, into the room in which the grow sits, allowing it to circulate and mix with the room and/or house air to be cooled and dried before it gets pulled into the grow space.

I wouldn't recommend tying it into the central HVAC for the house as that could lead to issues as well. I personally would get a small window unit for the room and then draw in air from outside(or from within the larger part of the house if there are enough oxygen breathers present) close to the intake of the AC unit. That would allow it to cool and dry out the air to maintain a nice temp/rh atmosphere.


----------



## Hackerman (Jul 15, 2014)

@Hush... Some parts of the country have extreme weather. In NC where I used to live, it was very often high 80's to 90's and HUMID.

In a case like that, would you still recommend bringing air in from the outside?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 16, 2014)

I know what you are talking about as I live in North Carolina. The answer to your question is not so simple. As you said, the heat and levels of humidity make it challenging in the summer. In fact, ffor the last several days here the humidity has stayed above 70%. We just got 3" of rain yesterday. My pool is overflowing at the moment. 

The source from which to pull air really is a matter of several things. Ideally, iff you have a place where you can completely contain your airspace, you can (if you have the money) set up a recirculating system that includes a propane burner that produces CO2, and a cooling system to maintain proper temps, then a good odor filtration system to scrub the air so that odors don't build up. If you can do this then you are in excellent position to not have to worry about getting outside air.

However, for small grows such as personal "closet" or "tent" grows, that level of contained, controlled atmosphere is costly, and is difficult to maintain/balance unless there is ample space for the exchanges to be set up. At that point, you have to weigh your options and look closely at what you have available versus your needs.

If you have a closet/tent grow that is only 10sqft max, you have good HVAC in your home, and you have several oxygen breathers like multiple people and/or pets present almost continuously, then you can just filter and cycle the air within your home and allow your HVAC to maintain the air temps and humidity levels, while the air breathers cycle the O2 for CO2.

If you are by yourself in a home with no pets to exchange the O2 for CO2 then you will have to pull in air from the outside. Iff you have high humidity then you have to install a dehumidifier/air conditioner within the air space that is adjacent to the grow so that the air can be modiffied before going into the grow space (at least during flowering).


----------



## St_Nick (Jul 16, 2014)

I live off the grid so to speak in a camper. ( a 40 ft. 5th wheel)  My electricity comes from solar panels and I am forced to live without air conditioning due to my power limitations.  Right now in my grow closet it is 91 deg.  By the middle of august it will be over 100 most days.  I live on the east coast & it averages 90 for a good portion of july & aug.  My plants have always survived just fine but I do keep a fan moving fresh air on them 24 hours a day.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 18, 2014)

I have ffound that if you have an enclosed space under the house (or trailer/camper) that the air there is quite cool even on the hottest days. Last summer the air under my double wide was about 74f when it was upper 90s outside. The only drawback to using that air is that when it rains a lot, that air gets very humid. It seems like if you acclimate the plants to higher temps, they do ok, just not as well as plants kept in mid 70s


----------



## St_Nick (Jul 20, 2014)

Yeah,  I guess they are used to it.  They grow about an inch, inch& a half a day.  My biggest problem is running out of room.  I need to shift them over to flower or they are not gonna finish before they run out of room.  Heat is the least of my problems.  I was out of town for a week and for some reason they shot up a foot.  Asked my daughter to water them every day,  she did & added fish ferts to every feeding! I guess that's a different topic though.  Just remember, as long as your temps are that high the plants are more succeptable to light burn.  Not to close!


----------



## St_Nick (Jul 20, 2014)

Wish I had one, (an enclosed space under the camper).  Problem with that is all the plants would have to be midgets or else maybe I could do an upside down SCROG? Can you make buds grow down instead of up?  Like those tomatoes you see advertised on tv? lol


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 21, 2014)

MJ definitely will not grow down, unless the light source is slowly moved lower and lower until the plants are growing down.

I would imagine the fish ferts every day had something to do with the massive growth as that has a lot of nitrogen in it. I would cut them back a few nodes unless they have already been cut back and are getting very bushy. That will both lower them and slow their upward advance as well. I usually top or FIM to slow them down and cause them to "bush up" some.


----------

